# Everyman Theatre - Liverpool - July 2011 -



## georgie (Jul 5, 2011)

*History from wikipedia*

The front was rebuilt for the theatre, to disguise Hope Hall, a building that was previously a cinema and had been a chapel before that. From the back the origins of the building can clearly be seen. More of the original cellars can be seen in the Bistro below the theatre.

The church was originally built in 1837 and was later closed in 1853, when it was turned into a concert hall. In 1912 the hall was converted into the Hope Hall cinema, which lasted until 1959. It was opened again in 1961, as the Everyman Theatre showing a range of classical films including Walt Disney’s Fantasia and Pollyanna, whilst a programme of stage plays etc. were organised.

It was then substantially rebuilt in 1977, in some considerable degree through the efforts of Alan Durband and General Manager John Gardner, who acted as fund-raisers.

During the 1970s the Theatre enjoyed a celebrated period with Willy Russell writing a number of plays for the Everyman including Shirley Valentine and the Beatles-inspired musical John, Paul, George and… Bert. Actors who started their careers with the Everyman included Alison Steadman, Anthony Sher, Trevor Eve, Bernard Hill, Jonathan Pryce, Bill Nighy, Pete Postlethwaite, Julie Walters and Matthew Kelly.

In September 2003, Gemma Bodinetz (artistic director) and Deborah Aydon (executive director) took over the running of the Everyman and also its sister theatre, the Liverpool Playhouse.

The Theatre is also the home of the Everyman and Playhouse Youth Theatre, formerly the Everyman Youth Theatre.

Saturday, 2nd July 2011 was the end of an era, when the Everyman, in its present form, closed. Demolition of the building will begin in August, 2011 and a new Everyman Theatre will be built, opening in 2013. The day was marked by opening the building to the public followed by a celebration of the theatre taking place outside the theatre in Hope Street at dusk.
*
a permission visit as it was a public open day to view parts of the building that are normally unseen ,work is due to start in august 2011 to demo it and rebuild it on the same site.
*

*the roof was out of the question ,as i think they had fireworks up there for the evening send off i heard a bloke say, but it was good to see the unseen parts and sadly i couldnt make the evening.*

*
not a really big place however the basements were quite interesting, a sign on the wall read "radiology ward 9" however it could have been a prop for something.*

*a few more old pics and info
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-13929428
*

*the pics are the best i could do as the place got busy rather quickly and i was using an old camera and its quite crap in dark places so some are long exposure, also it was quite hard to take pics without people being in the shots especially in the auditorium*


*visited with little georgie*


an old pic firstly






and todays current frontage





(long exposure warning) there wasnt really a stage as such just a floor with the seating curved around it ...those stringy things hanging from the ceiling are luggage tags with peoples past memories wrote on them.
























down in the basements were the dressing rooms ,3 in total if i remember and green room (the green room was the makeshift tea and coffee room for the day,so didnt even attempt a shot in there as it was crammed)













a room full of junk and radiology ward 9 ????








dick whittington costume prints and another old memory left hanging around








up into the sound and light control room


----------



## krela (Jul 5, 2011)

That last shot is excellent. At least they're building another theatre on the site.


----------



## georgie (Jul 5, 2011)

krela said:


> That last shot is excellent. At least they're building another theatre on the site.



thanks very much it will be good to see what the new one looks like


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its amazing to think how many people have sat in those seats and enjoyed a film or play.

Brilliant pictures


----------



## joanna3 (Jul 5, 2011)

these pics are amazing,im from liverpool and think its very sad x


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the 'junk room' and the luggage tags. Thanks for documenting and sharing...beautifully captured.


----------



## georgie (Jul 10, 2011)

joanna3 said:


> these pics are amazing,im from liverpool and think its very sad x



cheers where about in the pool are you


----------



## georgie (Jul 10, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Love the 'junk room' and the luggage tags. Thanks for documenting and sharing...beautifully captured.



cheers foxylady i think that junk room was some sort of office


----------



## irwilson (Jul 17, 2011)

georgie said:


> cheers foxylady i think that junk room was some sort of office



Looks like a props store to me!

Ian
(a theatre technician)


----------



## georgie (Jul 18, 2011)

irwilson said:


> Looks like a props store to me!
> 
> Ian
> (a theatre technician)



just found a blurred pic of the room...looks like an office to me!





georgie
(urban explorer)


----------



## irwilson (Jul 18, 2011)

Aha! You were holding out on us with that one! Given the multimeter on the desk, I'd hazard a guess that it's the tech office/props store...I'll ask a few friends who work(ed) there and find out for definite!

Edited to add: My apologies, I am reliably informed that it was the electrical department's office


----------

